# Looking to date this older Schwinn BMX frame....help



## Pirate.Jim (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi:
I'm looking for help on dating this Schwinn BMX frame.  I am helping an elderly neighbor liquidate an his garage bike shop. This frame has the oval Schwinn headbadge and the Chicago sticker on the seat tube.  There is a serial number on the rear left dropout which is 2749814. Trying to figure out when this bike was manufactured. Thanks in advance for any replies.
Dave


----------



## Yardsaleman (Mar 17, 2011)

looks like a 77 scrambler have any pics of the whole bike ?


----------



## Pirate.Jim (Mar 17, 2011)

Here's a picture of the whole frame. I don't know a whole lot about the BMX style. Work more with older balloon tire stuff.  This one someone had put a banana seat on it and it had no wheels. Just trying to get a feel for what it is. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Yardsaleman (Mar 17, 2011)

looking at the whole frame is looks more like a Thrasher from the mid 80's cool frame


----------



## KenC (Mar 19, 2011)

Early/mid 80's, 

The serial numbers went from the head tube (70's) back to the drop out in 82


----------



## hotrodbob (Oct 18, 2011)

it looks like from1988


----------



## KNUCKLEBANGER (Nov 13, 2011)

*Schwinn frame id*

The first 4 digits are 2749 making it manufactured on the 274th day of 1989. The first three digits are what day of the year it was made and the fourth digit is the last number of the year. We know it is not 1979 because they were still puting the serial numbers on the headtube until 1982, and it definitely is not a 1999 due to the geometry of the frame. This leaves us with the only possibility being 1989. Good luck with the liquidation.


----------

